# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  What Norwood are you

## Dav7

I'm a Norwood 2.5 myself at the moment.

----------


## BigThinker

2.5/3.  Crown thinning just became noticeable after my most recent hair cut.

At the rate I've been thinning, if fin doesn't get to work, I will buzzing my hair off in ~1 year or less.

----------


## StuckInARut

I'm a Norwood 2 with diffuse thinning all over.

----------


## Dav7

121 views and only two responses, I wonder why that is now.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mattj

A NW3-ish with a transplant soon to bloom.  :Smile:

----------


## Dav7

> A NW3-ish with a transplant soon to bloom.


 Good luck with the transplant man!

----------


## Exodus

> 2.5/3.  Crown thinning just became noticeable after my most recent hair cut.
> 
> At the rate I've been thinning, if fin doesn't get to work, I will buzzing my hair off in ~1 year or less.


 Surely after the six months mark, you could chuck in Rogaine.  I'm effectively bald as I 0 guard my hair,  dare I say it's not too bad....

----------


## mattj

> Good luck with the transplant man!


 Thanks man!

----------


## BigThinker

> Surely after the six months mark, you could chuck in Rogaine.  I'm effectively bald as I 0 guard my hair,  dare I say it's not too bad....


 Nah.  Either fin does it for me or I go bald.  I don't have time for Rogaine, especially when I go full time -- I'll be traveling non-stop.

Either way man, I gotta say: you've always been a source of strength for me.  A dude your age who manned up and buzzed his head when there are dudes in their 30s and 40s who would rather have see through hair.  You're a solid fella, and you were instrumental in me being able to confidently say I can buzz my head and lead a high-quality life.

----------


## Exodus

> Nah.  Either fin does it for me or I go bald.  I don't have time for Rogaine, especially when I go full time -- I'll be traveling non-stop.
> 
> Either way man, I gotta say: you've always been a source of strength for me.  A dude your age who manned up and buzzed his head when there are dudes in their 30s and 40s who would rather have see through hair.  You're a solid fella, and you were instrumental in me being able to confidently say I can buzz my head and lead a high-quality life.


 Thanks man. Likewise you're someone on here I have a ton of respect for as well. Either way, I think should it come down to it, you'll be fine.

----------


## baldozer

You are Dav7 and I am Norwood7, haha!

----------


## akai

What is your Norwood if you only had crown balding?

----------


## mattj

> What is your Norwood if you only had crown balding?


 The Norwood scale doesn't cover that. It misses diffuse loss too.

----------


## Joe Diego

I not sure, probably a 2 thanx to my 3 HTs.  But with toppik I'm a 1  :Wink:

----------

